# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  تکنولوژی لایو ایکن یا ایکن زنده

## CsharpNevisi

چند وقتی که در *طراحی سایت* و برنامه نویسی وب , استفاده از فونت ایکن ها و یا ایکن های وکتوری باب شده , شرکت های برنامه نویسی هم از این تکنیک داخل پروژه های خودشون استفاده میکنن .
حالا همین تصاویر میتونن متحر باشند و انیمیشن داشته باشند .
تصاویر وکتوری و یا فونت ها ارایه ای از اعداد هستند که مختصات رو برای نمایش ایکن مشخص میکنن .
در لینک زیر نحوه استفاده و توضیحا کاملتری برای لایو ایکن ارائه شده
آموزش استفاده از لایو ایکن در سایت

----------


## davidrobert

سلام و خسته نباشید. تشکر میکنم بابت آیکن های زنده و زیبا همه شون زدم دانلود و استفاده میکنم

----------

